# How steep can you rake a stage?



## Steerpike

I've read a couple of different approaches to this question, but I'm putting the inquiry to the ControlBooth collective wisdom - how steep can you make a raked stage? This is a professional production of "The Pirates of Penzance," one (for our theater) big raked, forced-perspective deck. I'm going for a kind of Terry Gilliam animation look and want to make it as dramatic as I can within the restraints of safety.


----------



## derekleffew

icewolf08 said:


> derekleffew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... What is the maximum rake permitted by AEA guidelines? By ADA guidelines?
> 
> 
> 
> AEA says that any rake up to 3/4" per foot is acceptable. Over that you would have to add a rider to all the contracts and pay hazard pay.
Click to expand...

For ADA ramps (not exactly comparable to raked stages, but an acceptable analogy) "The maximum slope of a ramp in new construction shall be 1:12."

From FINAL CURTAIN FALLS - News - ReviewJournal.com :

> [Celine] Dion said her only advice to [Bette] Midler was, "Have them fix the stage."
> 
> The steeply raked stage, designed to enhance the views from the upper balcony, will be removed in favor of a smaller, conventionally flat stage, and about 150 new seats will be added in the front rows of the 4,100-seat venue.


I'm not positive, but I believe the rake in question was 1:12, and was anecdotally contributive to many dancers' injuries over the four-year run of 717 performances.


----------



## rochem

I don't know any specific numbers, but I'm fairly sure there's something in the equity guidelines about raked stages. You say this is a professional show - are you affiliated with Equity? If so, I would consult the Equity handbook to check if they have any requirements for raked stages. Even if you're non-equity, sticking to the Equity guidelines might not be a bad idea.

EDIT: Looks like Derek beat me to it. I would stick with the 3/4" per foot to keep Equity happy.


----------



## Footer

Because that show is technically an opera, different rules can apply depending on how the show is cast. What are the affiliations of the cast, if any?


----------



## gafftaper

I've seen parts of a stage setup at a very steep angle in two different shows at our big equity theater here in town. I don't know the angle as I was in the audience, but it was probably as steep as 2" or 3" per foot. 
I was told by the T.D. on a tour that they were required by Equity to bring in a special choreographer and set aside specific rehearsal time to teach the actors how to walk on a stage that high.


----------



## martyclynch

1" per foot is what I have always heard. I attended a forum where a few AEA representatives answered questions like this (how steep can you rake a stage? Does water have to be 80 degrees? How high of a platform can you go before needing a railing? etc.) and they were more understanding than you might think. One of them said this word for word: "We're here to protect the actors from themselves."

If you're not sure, I would contact AEA and ask. They'll ask you what exactly is happening on the rake. After all, 'raked stage' can mean a lot of things, so they'll want details.


----------



## gafftaper

One production I saw had the side of a volcano on stage. There must have been a total rise of nearly 15' as you go upstage. Uneven rocky ground, with logs, and a stream. This was at our biggest AEA theater in town. As I said before, I was told they were required to bring in someone to teach the actors how to safely walk the stage. So in the end the answer is you can do just about anything you want as long as you handle it carefully, safely, and consult AEA if you are in that sort of space. In practicality, anything over about 3/4" per foot becomes a scenic statement and not just a tool for better visibility.


----------

